# Consejos sobre bafles



## wiyi (Ago 13, 2013)

hola comunidad,estoy por comprar unos bafles para un amplificador integrado(cambridge 851A).Estoy buscando la mejor fidelidad y calidad posible,para escuchar todo tipo de musica,dejando en segundo lugar el presupuesto.
La sala para este fin es de 90m2.(15m x 6m).Quienes puedan ayudarme a elegir o bien aconsejar sobre los siguientes bafles desde ya muchas gracias.

Klipsch P-39F Floorstanding Speaker
Canton reference 1.2dc
B&W 800 series diamond


----------



## angelwind (Ago 13, 2013)

Obviamente tu problema no es el presupuesto...
Cualquiera de los tres, además de estar fuera del alcance de la mayoría de los foristas, son excelentes baffles.
Yo me inclinaría por los Canton en base a las medidas de tu ambiente...
Supongo que los manejarás con potencias adecuadas...(el Cambridge creo que tiene 200+200..)
Igualmente quien mejor te puede aconsejar en el foro es el gurú de la parlantería, Juanfilas. 

Saludos!


----------



## wiyi (Ago 13, 2013)

gracias Angel por responder.el cambridge te parece adecuado para esos bafles o tenes una opcion mejor.porque te inclinarias por los canton?
saludos...


----------



## angelwind (Ago 14, 2013)

Hola.
Como te dije, me inclino por los Canton dado el volumen (m3) de tu ambiente (los Canton tienen reprductores de mayor tamaño que los otros, mueven más aire ).
En cuanto al Cambridge es bastante potente, todo va a depender del tipo de música que escuches y de cuanta sea la paciencia o la poca paciencia de tu mujer.... (con la mía más de 1w/canal es un volumen insoportable...).
Si te gusta el jazz o el rock, o bien la música sinfónica a volúmenes de grabación.... buscaría algo más potente...
Igualmente ese Cambridge es un ampli de la *[término innecesariamente vulgar]* madre!!! 
Un detalle... los Canton tienen posibilidad de biamplificación... algo interesante.... para aumentar la potencia.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 14, 2013)

Hola wiyi, mira, los canton nunca los escuche ni medí, los Klipsch personalmente no me gustan ya que los agudos son complicados (buscan un sonido "rockero" y se les fue la mano a mi gusto), y los B&W, tuve la oportunidad de medir y escuchar los 803 Diamond en una sala mas o menos acondicionada y son muy buenos, acá unas fotos y las mediciones:









Pero como le digo a todo el mundo, ninguno de estos bafles te van a sonar bien si no tienes la sala acustizada por lo que te tengo que preguntar ¿qué tratamiento le has dado a la sala de escucha? por que sino invertiría la mitad de lo que sale cualquier bafle de estos en acustizar como corresponde y con la otra mitad o compras un bafle mas barato (que con la sala acustizada va a sonar mejor que las tres opciones) o ahorras y te compras los B&W que son una maravilla 

Saludos!


----------



## wiyi (Ago 15, 2013)

gracias gente por los consejos,acban de confirmarme la idea que mas o menos tenïa.Me parece que me voy a inclinar por los canton Referencia 2.2 DC.Dado que la sala (living,comedor)no esta acondicionada para este fin.Y Angel no he cometido el error de casarme,ja ja ,vivo solo y creo que asï seguirë.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 15, 2013)

wiyi dijo:


> gracias gente por los consejos,acban de confirmarme la idea que mas o menos tenïa.Me parece que me voy a inclinar por los canton Referencia 2.2 DC.Dado que la sala (living,comedor)no esta acondicionada para este fin.Y Angel no he cometido el error de casarme,ja ja ,vivo solo y creo que asï seguirë.
> Gracias y saludos.


 
SI la sala no esta acondicionada ninguno de los tres bafles te va a sonar bien.
Puedes acustizar sin que se note nada, es mas, se puede diseñar de 0 el living para que quede mas lindo y cumpla su función acústica.

¡Saludos!


----------



## ramiro77 (Ago 15, 2013)

Wiyi, dónde conseguís los Canton?
No son conocidos por Buenos Aires. Y se ven imponentes!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 15, 2013)

juanfilas dijo:


> SI la sala no esta acondicionada ninguno de los tres bafles te va a sonar bien.
> Puedes acustizar sin que se note nada, es mas, se puede diseñar de 0 el living para que quede mas lindo y cumpla su función acústica.



Y con ese tamaño de sala debería buscar unos baffles dipolares . Creo que hay unos Jamo 9xx y algo que son dipolares, y si bien no son activos (PSSSSSS.... ) dicen que andan MUY bien... tal vez valga la pena escucharlos en ese ambiente o uno parecido.


----------



## wiyi (Ago 15, 2013)

Ramiro los bafles me los consigue un importador,por pedido,el problema es que no puedo escucharlos antes de comprarlos.
Juan vuelvo a molestarte,conoces alguna web para empezar a orientarme en acustizar un living?
Vuelvo a agredecerles por los consejos ya que estoy dispuesto a esta gran inversion,pero no quiero equivocarme por no lograr esa excelente calidad de sonido por falta de conocimientos.

SALUDOS.


----------



## ramiro77 (Ago 15, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y con ese tamaño de sala debería buscar unos baffles dipolares . Creo que hay unos Jamo 9xx y algo que son dipolares, y si bien no son activos (PSSSSSS.... ) dicen que andan MUY bien... tal vez valga la pena escucharlos en ese ambiente o uno parecido.



R907 y R909. Uno con doble woofer de 12 y el otro con doble 15.
Estos últimos; bafles que siempre quise tener. Pero son prohibitivos


----------



## detrakx (Ago 16, 2013)

wiyi puedes buscar informacion en http://www.realtraps.com/ hay varios videos que explican cuestiones de la acustica en salas. 
Tambien te recomendaria el libro de Diseño acustico de espacio arquitectonicos.
http://www.slideshare.net/kadosh144...acios-arquitectnicos-por-antoni-carrin-isbert

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2013)

ramiro77 dijo:


> R907 y R909. Uno con doble woofer de 12 y el otro con doble 15.
> Estos últimos; bafles que siempre quise tener. Pero son prohibitivos


La verdad es que no tengo idea del precio, pero el flaco que preguntó no parece tener drama con los costos, y dudo que estos Jamo sean "mas caros" que los B&W o que los Canton... no sé... digo  .


----------



## angelwind (Ago 16, 2013)

Jamo es más económico que Canton o B&W...
Y son buenos... pero los otros son superiores... (por lo menos los B&W, los Canton no pude oirlos)


----------



## wiyi (Ago 16, 2013)

opino lo mismo que Angel,los jamo son inferiores,y no me recomendaron los dipolares.
Me a llegado muy buena referncia de los klipsch,dado los metros de la sala,no sé poque,pero es de buena fuente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2013)

wiyi dijo:


> opino lo mismo que Angel,los jamo son inferiores


Inferiores???? 
y por qué son inferiores???? solo con decir eso no vamos a ninguna parte...

PD: Los Jamo R909 (los dipolares con dos woofers de 15") valen *21000 obamas* en un conocido vendedor de la CABA  



wiyi dijo:


> y no me recomendaron los dipolares.


Cosa que no me asombra, ya que no deben tener NPI de lo que unos dipolares podrían lograr en tu habitación...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 17, 2013)

wiyi dijo:


> Ramiro los bafles me los consigue un importador,por pedido,el problema es que no puedo escucharlos antes de comprarlos.
> Juan vuelvo a molestarte,conoces alguna web para empezar a orientarme en acustizar un living?
> Vuelvo a agredecerles por los consejos ya que estoy dispuesto a esta gran inversion,pero no quiero equivocarme por no lograr esa excelente calidad de sonido por falta de conocimientos.SALUDOS.



Personalmente, te sugeriría algunos aspectos a tener en cuenta:

1) Primeramente hay que plantear qué tipo de calidad estás buscando: es decir, si es un producto o conjunto de productos que cumplan técnicamente con los objetivos acústicos y eléctricos acordes a pautas y necesidades racionales preestablecidas (sin mirar o ponderar marcas, costos, etc.). Por otro lado, está la "calidad" que se cree pueden presentar determinados productos por su sola marca, trayectoria, altos precios, etc. y que suponemos satisface determinados estándares de calidad técnica y, lo que muy probablemente finalmente suceda, es que alimente solo nuestro ego por el solo hecho de disponer algo costoso entre nuestras pertenencias (que puede ser admitido y necesario también) y también alimente los bolsillos de algún inescrupuloso y deje muy probablemente desechos los nuestros (junto a la probable sensación posterior de haber gastado inútilmente sin poder siquiera satisfacer nuestros oídos).

2) Si hay falta de conocimientos, personalmente sugeriría instruirse primeramente y postergar la compra (y contener la ansiedad) hasta tanto contar con el conocimiento técnico suficiente para discernir y elegir por lo que "técnicamente" cumple con el objetivo.

3) Si lo que se busca es solamente satisfacer subjetivamente el oído, no compraría nada sin antes escucharlos.

4) Preparar acústicamente el ámbito de escucha influye y mucho. Incluso, no tiene ningún sentido acústicamente poder reproducir frecuencias subsónicas (20 Hz o menos) en los reproductores (mediante algún artilugio como LT, por ejemplo) si la dimensión de la sala, sus modos de resonancia y su tratamiento no lo permiten. El caso más común es que ninguna sala está preparada para reproducir adecuadamente esas frecuencias: quien las "sienta" en su cuerpo o en las estructuras (y te lo van a hacer saber, de eso te lo aseguro) no va a estar necesariamente en el interior de esas salas de 3x3 o 4x4 (como se suele ver por ahí).

5) Aunque a muchos no les guste y no lo quieran admitir, hay que preveer también con qué y cómo manejar a esos reproductores (configuraciones circuitales, tipos de fuentes de señal y proceso posterior, dimensionamiento de las alimentaciones en las potencias, PSRR, S/N, ancho de banda, slew rate, damping factor, linealidad, composición - tipo - cantidad de distorsión, etc.), que influyen y mucho más de lo que podemos suponer. Esto no se puede subestimar y es parte importante del conjunto.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> 4) Preparar acústicamente el ámbito de escucha influye y mucho. Incluso, no tiene ningún sentido acústicamente poder reproducir frecuencias subsónicas (20 Hz o menos) en los reproductores (mediante algún artilugio como LT, por ejemplo) si la dimensión de la sala, sus modos de resonancia y su tratamiento no lo permiten. El caso más común es que ninguna sala está preparada para reproducir adecuadamente esas frecuencias: quien las "sienta" en su cuerpo o en las estructuras (y te lo van a hacer saber, de eso te lo aseguro) no va a estar necesariamente en el interior de esas salas de 3x3 o 4x4 (como se suele ver por ahí).


Tal cual!!!
En teoría, los dipolares tienen mucha menos interacción con los nodos de la sala (bue, no es que tengan mucho menos sino que al radiar por detrás y por delante hay cierta compensación de picos y valles en Lows y Mids), lo que hace que no requieran (en teoría) acustización de la sala. Hay otras ventajs derivadas de los patrones de radiación... pero no vienen al caso ahora.


----------



## wiyi (Ago 17, 2013)

hola chicosara no entrar mas en confusion les soy mas preciso en mi situacion.
la sala:90m2 (15x6),60% del perimetro son ventanales con cortinas de algodon,el resto paredes con yeso,piso de madera y algo de alfombras.Juego de sillones, mesa comedor y una barra mayormente de madera en el centro de la sala.Los bafles van colocados en la pared de 6m direccionandolos hacia el resto de la sala,tener en cuenta que es un depatamento.
La musica que suelo escuchar (supertramp,alan parsons,pink floyd,santana,etc.y algo de clasica)
la misma es ejecutada desde la computadora y amplificada con cambridge 851a.
Ahora, que bafles comprarian ustedes y porque?.sin limite de presupuesto,pero obviamente sin derrochar el dinero,ya que es un gusto que me quiero dar una ves en la vida.

Gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2013)

wiyi dijo:


> . . . . _*la misma es ejecutada desde la computadora*_ y amplificada con cambridge 851a.. . .



¿ La placa de sonido de tu computadora está acorde con lo que le piensas conectar a ella ?


----------



## wiyi (Ago 17, 2013)

por que lo preguntas?,la compu y el cambridge estan funcionando con unos bafles technics que tienen 22 años.la idea es cambiar esos bafles para mejorar lo mas posible el sonido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2013)

Lo que sea que vayas a reproducir proviene de la conversión a analógico que efectuará la placa de sonido de la PC.
Si te piensas gastar un dinero en equipo y gabinetes debes considerar también la fuente de la señal de audio.


----------



## masaru (Oct 8, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que sea que vayas a reproducir proviene de la conversión a analógico que efectuará la placa de sonido de la PC.
> Si te piensas gastar un dinero en equipo y gabinetes debes considerar también la fuente de la señal de audio.



 Hola , el sonido que sale de la compu está en un formato mp3. 
         ¿Si se le agrega una placa de sonido se puede mejorar el sonido?
     Porque , sinceramente cuando lo conecto a un Yamaha 50+50 y dos cajas Nec de tres      vias de 12" .    noto un distorsion en  los medios .  No me gusta el sonido resultante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2013)

masaru dijo:


> Hola , el sonido que sale de la compu está en un formato mp3.


Nop, al salir de la PC ya es analógico, salvo algunas pocas excepciones que retransmiten la señal en formato digital.


> ¿Si se le agrega una placa de sonido se puede mejorar el sonido?


Depende de:
Que placa traía originalmente la PC (Excelente, muy buena, buena, regular, mediocre o mala)
Que placa le agregas.


> Porque , sinceramente cuando lo conecto a un Yamaha 50+50 y dos cajas Nec de tres      vias de 12" .    noto un distorsion en  los medios .  No me gusta el sonido resultante.


Si se llega a notar distorsión, algo está funcionando a nivel _*"desastre"*_.
La frase: _*"noto un distorsion en  los medios" *_ no define mucho sobre la forma/origen/tipo de la distorsión.
Habría que comparar la supuesta distorsión aplicando otra fuente de señal de audio.
Habría que revisar ecualizaciones, estado de parlantes, ambientación de la sala y un montón de Etc.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 8, 2013)

Me parece que la solucion es mas simple ( sin disentir en absoluto con Mr. Fogo ) :
SI EL EQUIPO FUNCIONA BIEN Y SOLO DISTORSIONA CON LA PC , lo mas probable es que se solucione bajando el volumen de salida de la PC ... ( al 50% aprox ) , estaras saturando la entrada del ampli....


----------



## masaru (Oct 9, 2013)

hola , gracias por sus comentarios Fogo y Antonio . Obvio que la la salida de Phones es ana. 
        Entre la Pc y el  ampli hay una consola Behringer Xenic 802 , nueva  ; tiene un mes.
        Hice otra prueba , a ver si me pueden aconsejar.

       Desde un DVD al mismo equipo un CD y un disco Mp3. La diferencia es abismal. Tanto en respueta de frecuencia como en rango dinámico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2013)

masaru dijo:


> hola , gracias por sus comentarios Fogo y Antonio . _*Obvio que la la salida de Phones es ana. *_
> Entre la Pc y el  ampli hay una consola Behringer Xenic 802 , nueva  ; tiene un mes.
> Hice otra prueba , a ver si me pueden aconsejar.
> 
> Desde un DVD al mismo equipo un CD y un disco Mp3. La diferencia es abismal. Tanto en respueta de frecuencia como en rango dinámico.



 ¿ Estas conectando el amplificador a la salida de auriculares ?

Caso afirmativo: *Mal echo*

Debes conectarlo a: *Line Out* de la placa de sonido


----------



## calafer (Oct 24, 2013)

Tengo un living/comedor de 3,5mts x 7mtrs y una mac mini i5 conectada por hdmi a un yamaha rx v375 con bafles focal 726V que realmente tienen una claridad excelente (para mi), estos bafles son recomendados para un amplificador de 280W, al sinto le conecto un CD teac del 99 y en la mac una lectora de dvd, para reproducir audio uso Audiogate Korg gratuito y para videos VLC.
Tengo los Technics lx70 y los lx90, los 70 no tienen tan reales los bajos y bajos medios como los 
90 pero las voces son claras, y los parlantes de 15 pulgadas los bombos y tontones son muy buenos que es una caracteristica de los parlantes grandes.
Escucho todo tipo de música en flac de CD o SACD, a 3,5 mts tengo el sillón donde los bajos se pueden percibir al Máximo y siempre mantengo el tono plano, las ventanas tienen cortinas no muy gruesas y no se escuchan reverberancias.
Para elegir bafles eliminaría de la lista a klipsch que es puro bajo y tweeter y colocaría a Focal y después de escuchar los tres defino cual me gusta.(llevar el cd que uno conozca bien en mi caso utilizo brother and arms, Bicicleta SERU, Pyramid, The Wall, Yanni, Frank Sinatra, etc.)
He conectado la salida de auriculares al sinto sin notar mucha diferencia con respecto a la salida óptica y hdmi, esto es por la placa de la computadora.
El volumen hay que llevarlo al 50% de la pc y al 50% del VLC poque distorsiona.
Hoy con los lx70 tengo un onkyo tx 304 que el sonido es un poco menos claro en medios que el yamaha, debe ser la diferencia de la salida con un STK a comparación de los transistores.
Espero que éstos comentarios puedan servir para no gastar dinero de más y elegir un sistema que nos satisfaga.
Hice pruebas con SACD Denon, yamaha de 100w con los focal 836 de un amigo, y éstos es infinito porque creo que los utopia de focal con parlantes de 15 son perfectos pero los voy a imaginar. 

Saludos..


----------

